# need advice



## montman56 (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife and I have been married 47 years. Yet I can't get her to relax sexually and let herself enjoy the pleasure. Ladies how do i convince her it's allright to masturbate, and thus begin to enjoy the pleasure her body can give her. She is not a prude. Was abused by a boyfriend in her teens.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking that the abuse has a lot to do with. Has she ever talked much about it?
Do you think that maybe watching an x-rated movie together might break the ice?
Wow, 47 years is a long time-congratulations:smthumbup:


----------

